# Is France getting too crowded?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We spent 2 weeks touring the southern part of France at the beginning of April and couldn't believe the number of motorhomes - although the majority were French. The nights we stayed on aires there were at least 15 vans overnighting (often packed in like sardines) and even the France passion sites were very busy. This is in complete contrast to 18 months ago when we toured down through Champagne and Burgundy with no more than 3 or 4 other vans for company on aires and only occasional company on France passion. 
Don't get me wrong, the french motorhomers are a friendly and cheerful bunch and it is their country after all, we are the guests. I am more concerned that the sheer number of vans might start to alienate people in what has always been a very motorhome friendly country. 
Did we just hit an unusually busy time? If not I dread to think what the peak season will be like

Chris


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

It might just be a recession indictor though that people are keeping hold of their money and using free Aires instead of campsites or squeezing an extra night on an aire before heading to a full facilities site.

Everyone is downshifting their standards, maybe the campsites will react and reduce prices a little if it becomes noticeable?

Ben


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe it was the early Easter, and after a diabolical Winter, they all headed south.
We were in Luxembourg and northern France at about the same time, but didn't notice that much activity among the French. But there were loads of Dutch and Belgian oufits en route to the Med.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe people are going south because of the weather? We've just a fortnight (end of March through to 2nd week in April) touring around the Normandy coast - we enjoyed ourselves, but there was a cold wind throughout, & showers, even thunderstorms (without the high temps you expect!) during the first week. There were a fair number of French & Belgian vans around, but no sites were excessively busy.


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi 
We spent easter in france from north to mimisan in the south west 
and found that the aires in the south very busy mimisan plage aire
was full every day we were there


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I reckon that this needs to be put into perspective.

France is three times the area of the UK.

It has the same population as the UK.

It has an order of magnitude more campsites/aires than the UK will ever have.

Crowded?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We went over Easter as well - weather was crap first 4 days but Metz was full and going down through Belgium and Luxembourg we saw only 1 UK van other than ours and loads of German, NL and French ones. 

We commented the same that if this was like this then summer is going to be attrocious we are intending using more sites definitely.

We turned up at Charleville Mezieres and space for 8 vans 12 were parked there - the municipal site had just opened and for 11 euros more got hook up and all facilities which were lovely.

Aires are ok if you passing through but we actually stayed 3 nights and really had a good look round and a rest so that's our way forward.

Greenie


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have tended to visit the same areas in the South of France and found them busier and busier over the past 3 years. It hasn't been just the French people. Brits, Dutch, Belgians and Germans. When speaking to some they commented that they were sick of the cold wet weather in the north. A few mentioned that they would probably leave it until later next year as it has been such poor weather this winter. Maybe next year it will be deserted....


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

I reckon there are more because of the babyboomers, the fact that alot of french campsites do ,nt open until may or even june, and people trying to get away form the northern weater.



norm


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

We just got back after 3 weeks touring Germany and France stayed on nothing but Aires and stelplatz did not have a problem.Surprised that we did not see one British van until we got nearer to calais on the way home. Missing it already.

Regards. Bevjohn


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
Now touring Brittanny staying on aires all the time. Yes are busy but always can find a space and "northern weather" is sunny and very warm on lovely aire by canal at Malestroit.


----------

